# Passed the NREMT...



## Kou7793 (Nov 11, 2011)

I passed the NREMT at the end of August and online it shows that I'm certified online but do I get something in the mail too? How does this work? How do I get recognized by the state? 

I went to California for college so I don't know if they mailed anything back home. How do I get recognized for being certified by California? What should I do for that?

Thanks!


----------



## bcschanen (Nov 11, 2011)

I got my stuff in the mail maybe a week later.  Certificate & card.  It's probably waiting for you back home.


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 11, 2011)

Kou7793 said:


> I passed the NREMT at the end of August and online it shows that I'm certified online but do I get something in the mail too? How does this work? How do I get recognized by the state?
> 
> I went to California for college so I don't know if they mailed anything back home. How do I get recognized for being certified by California? What should I do for that?
> 
> Thanks!



I am pretty sure you have to apply for certification in california by going through the local EMS agency. In Texas it is all through our Dept of State Health Services. Use google and find out, because the NREMT does not give you the ability to practice as an EMT.


----------



## bcschanen (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah I guess I forgot to mention that I got my cert in WI.  Maybe they run it differently there.


----------



## Kou7793 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> I am pretty sure you have to apply for certification in california by going through the local EMS agency. In Texas it is all through our Dept of State Health Services. Use google and find out, because the NREMT does not give you the ability to practice as an EMT.


So I have to take all the tests and shi/t again? 

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

brb googling


----------

